# Royal Gorge White-Water Rafting Company?



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi All,
I've got a group that wants to raft the Royal Gorge this May or June. They want the PANTS scared off 'em. :shock: Can someone please recommend a good company?


----------



## flipover (Oct 13, 2003)

River Runners at Canon City and ask for Mr. Clean.


----------



## Jones (Apr 5, 2005)

Arkansas River Tours out of Cotopaxi


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2005)

*royal gorge rafting*

i agree with jones that ART is a good company, I would also highly recommend Clear Creek Rafting (www.clearcreekrafting.com) have a great time with whomever you go with


----------



## jhalseth (Sep 20, 2004)

Go with Lost Paddle Rafting Owned by Jim Wick- When you get the "pants scared off of them" blame it on Brenner from Durango, Formally from the fort


----------



## chris segrave (Mar 3, 2005)

...be careful what you wish for, for it may come true...
Ask for Pat Toft down at the small but Quality: Raven Adventures(on top of the hill just up from the parkdale put in). Or Jim Whiteside at Royal Gorge Rafting.
Pura Vida
OZ


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

RGR is no longer there. Asking for Mr. Clean from River Runners would be a good idea, he's one of the best on the river. For real fun you should look for a private trip though!?!


----------



## jeffy (Sep 17, 2004)

another for ART.... 

Nice people, good location, lots of fun.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

I did a trip with River Runners and it did scare the shit out of me. This guy had no clue as to what he was doing and had such a quiet voice, we could never hear his commands. The raft didn't even have foot cups for the people in the front so they got tossed out a couple of times. What a joke that was. 

Try Canyon Marine. They have an office at the Royal Gorge and another in Salida.


----------



## salsasean (Apr 20, 2005)

i think clear creek is your best bet down at the gorge office as trips are small in number of rafts and the guides are highly experienced(youngest having 8 years).


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

Foot cups? What a false illusion of saftey those are! Most companies down here no longer use them because the danger outweighs the benefits. Runners is a quality outfit, as most are in the Gorge. Buffaloe Joes has the best lunch though, hands down.


----------



## tony (Apr 19, 2004)

go to Clear Creek Rafting. Its up on the hill by the gorge bridge. Ask for Garry Larry. Garry would be glad to scare the s**t out of you. Ask him to surf you anywhere possible. Believe me.

tony


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Foot cups are really nice, Peev when your raft repeatedly runs into rocks on the river and high-sides and there isn't anything to grap on to. I guess sitting in the middle with one foot under the twart is a false way to keep you in the boat too. :roll:


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

Convenient I'll agree, and I know the customers love them. I still believe they pose a greater danger than they do a benefit. The only good way to stay in the boat is to listen to your guide!


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I think you need foot cups in the front of the boatfor most of these passengers that come on these trips. Elsewhere is not as important . But I have seen many customers save themselves with foot cups. The dangers are really not that likely if you just tell them not to shove their feet way up into them. If they just use them as supports for the front of their feet ie their toes they are helpful.


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

*Please explain*

I would really like to hear a description of why foot cups are dangerous.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I've never seen it happen, but I've heard stories of a raft stopping quickly and someone breaking their leg quickly falling forward. Other than that there isn't much danger. They also help with paddling power by providing stability, any extra power you can get out of overweight texans is a plus.


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

*Thanks for the reply*

Peev, you sounded really adament about the danger of foot cups, I have never heard of somebody breaking their leg either but I still would like to hear if anybody has any first-hand experience or if this is just another story hatched from too many beers and MEK.


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

I have never heard of anyone breaking their leg either. However I have witnessed first hand, a client on my boat, sprain their ankle. This particular person had their foot wedged in there, too deep I'm sure, and we hit a rock. They fell backwards, and instead of falling out their ankle stayed put. I know other guides who have been through this, twisted and sprained ankles. I've heard the horror stories of the entrapment possibility but have never witnessed it. I guess you could relate this to the face cage, some like it and some hate it. :twisted:


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

*Cool Man*

Thanks a lot for the reply. Definately makes sense. SYOTR.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Go with River Runners. Ask for Mr. Clean. You can't go wrong with them or him.


----------



## Tim Kennedy (May 28, 2004)

*footcups*

I agree that there are plusses and minuses of having footcups. However, I think that the benefits of them outwiegh the risks. 

We use them in all compartments of our rafts (hyside 13'). Over the last eleven seasons have not witness any injuries caused by them. They do a great job of helping the guests stay in the boat on some of the runs we do where a swim could be less than desired ( Pine Creek, Gore Canyon). Of course, proper instruction by the guide on how to sit in the boat and how to paddle and where and when to "lean in" also help folks stay in the raft. 

To say that they cause injuries is unfair. In my experience at other operations, when a raft doesn't have footcups, people tend to jam their whole foot under the thwart or in the gutter along the floor, even the lacing in the bow. This can sometimes be much riskier than using a footcup. 

Just my opinion based on experience.

TK


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*For the Gorge choose AAE athttp://www.americanadventure.com*

 Go with the biggest and best. You should check out info at http://www.americanadventure.com


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

But Ken, "They want the PANTS scared off 'em." I know of no one better to recommend than Mr Clean at River Runners. He'll swim'em and save'em all day long with no extra charge. :shock:


----------

